# Composites



## JennEcho (Feb 13, 2013)

Multiple photographed images combined to create one image.

This composite consisted of 3 separate photographs + a text title to create a spoof on a TV show series.  


Charlie's Cheetah's


----------



## Buckster (Feb 13, 2013)

1. Four photos plus one PS-made ACME sign:





2. Two photos:





3. Four photos:





4. One photo and one digital background:





5. Two photos:


----------



## JennEcho (Feb 13, 2013)

Buckster said:


> 1. Four photos plus one PS-made ACME sign:
> 
> 
> 2. Two photos:
> ...



OH .. those are nice!  I think the Baby one is the cutest, but the office one looks like it was the most fun to create.


----------



## JennEcho (Feb 20, 2013)

Here's one more:

LEAF



All letters were taken from the same original photo.


----------



## Benco (Feb 20, 2013)

two photos, ground + sky, taken about 5 minutes apart.


----------



## JustinL (Feb 20, 2013)

Messing around during Christmas lol. Don't take these seriously :lmao:


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 20, 2013)

JustinL said:


> Messing around during Christmas lol. Don't take these seriously :lmao:
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/lifewithadd/8492641003/
> 
> ...



Sorry bro, but I take these VERY SERIOUSLY.


----------



## JustinL (Feb 20, 2013)

o hey tyler said:


> Sorry bro, but I take these VERY SERIOUSLY.



Hahaha you know some people in this forum would critique the hell out of them if they see a chance.


----------



## JennEcho (Feb 20, 2013)

JustinL said:


> Messing around during Christmas lol. Don't take these seriously :lmao:



Those look like they were a lot of fun! cool.


----------



## BrieKayee (Feb 20, 2013)

Three photos and one digital background


----------



## JennEcho (Feb 20, 2013)

BrieKayee said:


> Three photos and one digital background
> View attachment 36838



Love it!


----------



## JennEcho (Feb 20, 2013)

This was a composite done for a photographic Tennic Match ...


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Feb 20, 2013)

Forkies image, plus accessories.


----------



## JennEcho (Feb 20, 2013)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Forkies image, plus accessories.



NICE!


----------



## Andrewnguyen972 (Feb 21, 2013)

Here's a simple one I did.  3 images.


----------



## CCericola (Feb 21, 2013)

This is a composite of 6 pictures


----------



## CherylL (Feb 21, 2013)

JustinL said:


> o hey tyler said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry bro, but I take these VERY SERIOUSLY.
> ...



Creative!


----------



## JennEcho (Feb 21, 2013)

Andrewnguyen972 said:


> Here's a simple one I did. 3 images. View attachment 36876





CCericola said:


> This is a composite of 6 pictures
> 
> View attachment 36877



wow ... both of these images are really nice!


----------



## Rick50 (Feb 21, 2013)

I guess a panorama qualifies as a composite.


----------



## leeroix (Feb 21, 2013)

^Your horizon is not straight...
I guess what bothers me about these "composites" is that the white balance seems off on the different elements, or, the lighting is different, focus is off, etc. If your taking the time the arrange these in a composite, then why not take the time to fix the other issues as well?


----------



## JennEcho (Feb 21, 2013)

leeroix said:


> ^Your horizon is not straight...
> I guess what bothers me about these "composites" is that the white balance seems off on the different elements, or, the lighting is different, focus is off, etc. If your taking the time the arrange these in a composite, then why not take the time to fix the other issues as well?



You have a good point, but that's part of the fun of a composite as far as tweaking ones skills in making them.  Each one I've made was totally different in some way.  It allowed me to let my creativity develope and get an idea of what I really love to do as far as graphics or photography.

Do you have a composite that shows what you mean?  It has all the shadows and lighting just right?  I'd love to learn how you edit the images to get a better image.


----------



## CCericola (Feb 21, 2013)

In my case it came down to what I wanted vs' what the child wanted  I don't do composites a lot but sometimes ithe skills come in handy. Another instance was a gymnastics team that INSISTED on their team photo in a room where I could not fit the entire group in my frame. So I took a shot of the top 3 rows then the middle rowns then the bottom and stitched them together. In that case it came down to doing whatever was necessary to keep a picky client happy. These are all retail examples.

Composites have been around as long as photography. I love some of the work people did in the darkroom, combining photos. I always thought this was a neat example: Henry Peach Robinson's_ Fading Away
_


----------



## leeroix (Feb 21, 2013)

If the purpose is just to learn how to use photoshop, which is what I assume you are using, then its fine. I was only pointing out that you shouldn't stop there. While I don't have any images of my own readily available to show you, I can provide links if you'd like, to some with flawless execution. Also, not knowing your level of photoshop experience, its hard for me to give pointers. but I can say that these would need multiple layers with various shadows, burning, dodging, blurring, sharpening, and then perhaps some global gradient maps to even out the tones, and make it appear as one image. When your eye can pick out things that don't look right, it makes the image appear fake. The ultimate objective is to fool your eye.  Good start though 

some examples. although not people. And not my work so I can't post here.
Mercedes Comp Profile | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
Garden Varity Ferrari | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
Redhead | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## leeroix (Feb 21, 2013)

also, this guy 
Bert Monroy
is an absolute master at photoshop... 
there are tutorials on his site as well. 
times square has 750,000 photoshop layers!


----------



## Andrewnguyen972 (Feb 21, 2013)

The cheese on the baby image has a high luminance value and there is front lighting which isn't casting a hard shadow from the cheese.  Thats why the image looks fake.  The whole image seems like there is a single light source coming from the cheese.  But the only shadow in the image is from the lemon grass in the image.  So then the eye gets confused to where the actual light source is from.


----------



## JennEcho (Feb 21, 2013)

leeroix said:


> If the purpose is just to learn how to use photoshop, which is what I assume you are using, then its fine. I was only pointing out that you shouldn't stop there. While I don't have any images of my own readily available to show you, I can provide links if you'd like, to some with flawless execution. Also, not knowing your level of photoshop experience, its hard for me to give pointers. but I can say that these would need multiple layers with various shadows, burning, dodging, blurring, sharpening, and then perhaps some global gradient maps to even out the tones, and make it appear as one image. When your eye can pick out things that don't look right, it makes the image appear fake. The ultimate objective is to fool your eye. Good start though
> 
> some examples. although not people. And not my work so I can't post here.
> Mercedes Comp Profile | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
> ...



Those are some nice examples.


----------



## Rick50 (Feb 21, 2013)

leeroix said:


> ^Your horizon is not straight...
> I guess what bothers me about these "composites" is that the white balance seems off on the different elements, or, the lighting is different, focus is off, etc. If your taking the time the arrange these in a composite, then why not take the time to fix the other issues as well?



Boy, your eye is better than mine. In this case the lighting is as it was in the scene. Multiple shots at the same setting. I'm not nearly at the level to correct that without it really showing.


----------



## Buckster (Feb 21, 2013)

leeroix said:


> ^Your horizon is not straight...


The "horizon" for something like this can be affected by perspective because it's not a true horizon, but a shoreline.  The vertical lines of the buildings/windows and the reflections in the water testify that it's straight.

As for the other nits, this is the themes gallery; A gallery based solely on having a bit of fun sharing photos that have common themes.  In any and all of these themes galleries, you'll find photos at all levels of skill from beginner to advanced, and there's no qualification or expectation of perfection or mastery here, much less to one person's ideas of what that is or should be, especially given the artistic freedom people have to create what they want.  Any pieces that don't suit your particular taste for any particular reason(s) can be chalked up to "you can't please everyone".

If someone wants to create a piece that shows a giant purple person with tiny green monkey hands floating in space on a raft made of inverted Coke bottles tied together with 30 foot long tiger tails with pink flamingo feather tassels and the shadows going every which crazy nonsensical way for no logical reason at all, you can like it or not, and it doesn't make a bit of difference to anyone who does like it, including the artist that made it.

Think of it this way: Not every painting is in the style of a Renaissance Master.  Some are more in the Cubist tradition or a cartoonist tradition or a kid with a crayon tradition.  It doesn't have to make sense or look 100% "real" to you or anyone else for it to be a valid way of communicating the artist's vision.

The way to participate in the themes gallery threads is to post YOUR work that fits the theme.


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 22, 2013)

2 image Composite




Composite of Moon and Tree by CGipson Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Thayli (Feb 22, 2013)

These are all amazing at my photoshop level lol, with some of them being plain breathtaking. (I know enough to know how hard they are, I dont know how to do it, but i know how its done if that makes sense.....?) Anyway, since I'm doing my best to start being an active participant of the forum, heres mine that I just did. And yes, since I know not what I do, I'm following the Kiss principle.


----------



## JennEcho (Feb 23, 2013)

Here are a few composites I did in a Tennis Match challenge some time ago.  If you're interested in how that works, I posted a thread here.


----------



## Buckster (Feb 23, 2013)

Broaching the subjects of politics or religion is against the rules here at TPF.


----------



## LightMatters (Feb 24, 2013)

Buckster said:


> 1. Four photos plus one PS-made ACME sign:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This kid looks like an ELF ... think it's the ears.  Great idea to put the wee tyke in a christmas tree!


----------



## androostain (Feb 24, 2013)

Hi Guys,

New to the forum, here is my newest composite made up of about 10 photos, you can see the image built up in this time-lapse:

Editing Time-Lapse video

Final product:




Free Range Jades by androo stain, on Flickr


----------



## Buckster (Feb 24, 2013)

JennEcho said:


>


Seeing as how these haven't been removed by the mods/admins, I stand corrected on my earlier statement:


Buckster said:


> Broaching the subjects of politics or religion is against the rules here at TPF.



As a result, you've inspired me to contribute in kind!  My newest composites:


----------



## CA_ (Feb 24, 2013)




----------



## CherylL (Feb 24, 2013)

androostain said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> New to the forum, here is my newest composite made up of about 10 photos, you can see the image built up in this time-lapse:
> 
> ...



I saw the video the day you posted it on Vimeo...looked familiar.  Liked seeing the process in PS.


----------



## JennEcho (Feb 24, 2013)

Buckster said:


> Seeing as how these haven't been removed by the mods/admins, I stand corrected on my earlier statement:
> 
> 
> Buckster said:
> ...



I LOVE THEM!!  They are great!   I especially love the 1st one best out of the 3.

btw .. I wasn't trying to made a religious or political statement... the tennis match images were done on a couple of specific themes.  Interesting font you're using there in the first and last one.  What's it called?  I'm a fan of cool fonts.


----------



## JennEcho (Feb 24, 2013)

CA_ said:


> View attachment 37150



I love the color tones in your composite.  NICE!


----------



## JennEcho (Feb 24, 2013)

androostain said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> New to the forum, here is my newest composite made up of about 10 photos, you can see the image built up in this time-lapse:
> 
> ...



Now that is really a fun image. Very imaginative, too!


----------



## Buckster (Feb 24, 2013)

JennEcho said:


> I LOVE THEM!!  They are great!   I especially love the 1st one best out of the 3.


Thank you kindly!



JennEcho said:


> Interesting font you're using there in the first and last one.  What's it called?  I'm a fan of cool fonts.


It's called Blackadder ITC.


----------



## TimGreyPhotography (Feb 25, 2013)

2 Images.




Japan by Tim Grey Photography, on Flickr


----------



## JennEcho (Feb 25, 2013)

TimGreyPhotography said:


> 2 Images.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There's just something about trees like this that I really love.  Nice!


----------



## BrieKayee (Feb 26, 2013)

One photo and one digital background (used liquify in Photoshot CS4 for the spikes on the arm)


----------



## RobN185 (Feb 26, 2013)

A few from me. #1-#4 are 2 image composites. (#5 is 3 image)

#1. 





#2.





#3





#4





#5


----------



## JennEcho (Feb 26, 2013)

BrieKayee said:


> One photo and one digital background (used liquify in Photoshot CS4 for the spikes on the arm) View attachment 37387



cool!!


----------



## JennEcho (Feb 26, 2013)

RobN185 said:


> A few from me. #1-#4 are 2 image composites. (#5 is 3 image)
> 
> #1.



OK .. #1 is my fav!


----------



## Brandon Hill (Mar 2, 2013)

Here's a composite of mine from last year.


----------



## JennEcho (Mar 2, 2013)

Brandon Hill said:


> Here's a composite of mine from last year.
> View attachment 37648


That's really beautiful!  Love it.


----------



## androostain (Mar 11, 2013)

Here is my most recent project for a local band called only shadows, completely different approach compared to my usual work, used bare flashes for once. you can listen to the bands new single here


You can see the before PP image here









Only Shadows by androo stain, on Flickr


----------



## JennEcho (Mar 21, 2013)

androostain said:


> Here is my most recent project for a local band called only shadows, completely different approach compared to my usual work, used bare flashes for once.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very Nice!  I love composites!


----------



## Dikkie (Dec 24, 2015)

Very Merry ! by Dirk Desmet, on Flickr


----------

